# How Does a New Coder Find Work?



## MidgeyDoodle (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I just took my CPC (haven't heard back yet) and have a bachelor's degree in Health Information Management. I am trying to start my coding career but it seems like no one is looking for new coders. I don't really have any expereince as a coder but I do work in the financial assistance department of a very large hospital so I am very familiar with billing and coding. I would love to just transfer into a coding job at my hospital but they want experienced coders and all of the coders are remote. I would love to be a remote coder (I hate drivng in the winter) but I realize that this isn't realistic. Any ideas on how to get started? Everyone had to get started somehow.

Thank you!


----------



## Wiethoff (Jul 13, 2017)

*New Job*

Select a few offices that you like and apply in person. "Sell" your experiences to the recruiter. Some are very narrow minded in their selection and basically ask for a degree in answering the phone or you are not qualified for that task  You don't want to work there anyways 

The right office is open to new coders with administrative background even if it is not medical. Proof of hard work and self-discipline in your resume helps a lot.


----------



## erjones147 (Jul 14, 2017)

Assuming you pass your CPC and assuming your hospital has an outpatient department, you are already on the right track

As an employee of the facility, you should get advance notice of any new positions; plus, many organizations are required to hire internally (given similar and minimum training and experience)

Just pass your test and keep applying for any coding/billing job that presents itself


----------



## Capecodtenor (Oct 5, 2017)

I start my course in November, so I have a ways to go before I take my test and worry about employment.  However, since coding employment is in my future, I'm hoping to sell my 20 + years of working in the legal field, 12 of those years performing complex legal data entry and date and deadline calculations based off of court rules and procedures.  Will it work?  Who knows, but it doesn't hurt to try.  I am, of course, willing to take almost any job just to get in the door, and from there I can work my way into a coding position.


----------



## hperry10 (Oct 5, 2017)

capecodtenor@gmail.com said:


> I start my course in November, so I have a ways to go before I take my test and worry about employment.  However, since coding employment is in my future, I'm hoping to sell my 20 + years of working in the legal field, 12 of those years performing complex legal data entry and date and deadline calculations based off of court rules and procedures.  Will it work?  Who knows, but it doesn't hurt to try.  I am, of course, willing to take almost any job just to get in the door, and from there I can work my way into a coding position.




Are you on Cape Cod?


----------



## Capecodtenor (Oct 5, 2017)

hperry10 said:


> Are you on Cape Cod?



I am, though I currently work in Boston in a law firm.  Are you currently on the Cape as well?


----------



## hperry10 (Oct 5, 2017)

Capecodtenor said:


> I am, though I currently work in Boston in a law firm.



Yes I am. If possible please come to our chapter meeting at the British Beer Company in Sandwich on Wednesday, October 11th. Registration starts at 5:30pm. Meeting and networking with other coders is a great way to get started. You may want to bring some resumes with you. Here's the link https://www.aapc.com/localchapters/local-chapter-info.aspx?id=01008273&cname=Hyannis+Massachusetts


----------



## Capecodtenor (Oct 5, 2017)

hperry10 said:


> Yes I am. If possible please come to our chapter meeting at the British Beer Company in Sandwich on Wednesday, October 11th. Registration starts at 5:30pm. Meeting and networking with other coders is a great way to get started. You may want to bring some resumes with you. Here's the link https://www.aapc.com/localchapters/local-chapter-info.aspx?id=01008273&cname=Hyannis+Massachusetts



Thanks for the invite.  I'll talk to the wife and see if it works schedule wise.


----------



## mcsluyter (Oct 6, 2017)

*some of our jobs posted are accepting CPC-A's*

Register at codersdirect.com and be in our searchable database. You will also find some of our jobs posted are accepting CPC-A's at www.codersdirect.com/jobs.
Our latest jobs newsletter is HERE. Pass it on. This is a FREE service to you.


----------



## AprilSueMadison (Oct 6, 2017)

I understand how hard it may be to find a new coder opportunity.  It sounds as though you work in a facility though.  Does your facility prefer to promote and move from within the company?  If so, it may be to your benefit to approach your manager or the coding department manager and explain your goals and ask them how you can achieve those goals within your place of work.  You may be surprised how many employers would prefer to not train someone new from scratch, but you may have to put in substantial time to prove yourself and learn the ins and outs.


----------

